
Google to Open Project Fi to iPhone, Samsung, and OnePlus This Week - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/27/18114662/google-project-fi-apple-iphone-samsung-oneplus-rumor
======
beckler
Hmmm... I'm curious, would provider-switching still work with those phones? or
would those phones be stuck on a single provider?

~~~
dangus
Even if it doesn't, T-Mobile only wouldn't bother me (as a current T-Mobile
user). The pricing is great and the international roaming works a lot better
than T-Mobile's own slow but unlimited solution.

~~~
bubblethink
You can already do that AFAIK. I don't think you need anything special if you
just want to use t-mo all the time.

